# Blanton creek wma



## wildbill05 (Jan 1, 2013)

Anybody know if you need a WMA permit to duck hunt the chattahoochie around the wma?


----------



## maughdr (Jan 4, 2013)

If ur in the water you are fine, if you walk onto land to hunt around the WMA where the signs are, you need a WMA permit. Make sure you know where the refuge is there. Good luck, hunted there twice this year, never fired a shot.


----------



## quackersmacker8 (Jan 4, 2013)

I don't have a boat so I drive to some spots through Blanton creek. I have hunted there prob 6 times this year and killed every time. Good luck.


----------



## Vmarsh (Jan 4, 2013)

You'll have friends joining you next time.


----------



## chadf (Jan 4, 2013)

Loose lips, sink ships !

I know where we r headed This weekend ! Get there early boys!
We will come from boat and land side.  Shoot straight.


----------



## vowell462 (Jan 4, 2013)

Vmarsh said:


> You'll have friends joining you next time.



shole will


----------



## quackersmacker8 (Jan 4, 2013)

Haha guys I'm not like the rest of y'all duck hunting gods. It's called PUBLIC land. I won't be there this weekend anyways. I don't get mad over the little things like somebody in my spot that's why I always have back up plans. Good luck to you.


----------



## thar31321 (Jan 4, 2013)

quackersmacker8 said:


> Haha guys I'm not like the rest of y'all duck hunting gods. It's called PUBLIC land. I won't be there this weekend anyways. I don't get mad over the little things like somebody in my spot that's why I always have back up plans. Good luck to you.



Those loose lips will make you into one of us that gets mad about these type posts. So if you go hunting in the morning and there is 200 people in your spot, you would not get mad at yourself over your post?


----------



## huntandfish0101 (Jan 4, 2013)

Maybe he likes company. And maybe he doesn't care. 

Gee Whiz y'all are something else. I am sure there will be people there regardless. I am all for secrecy, but the way some of you respond is absurd. 

Great response quackersmacker.

Oh and if y'all want to head out there, go right ahead. That would make you a 'cyberscouter' like you accuse others.

If you search this forum for every WMA and waterfowl, you will find a post somewhere. Its all on here. He asked a simple question about a legality issue. Again, I don't think its good for the sport or ducks to have every spot displayed all over the internet, but sometimes some folks take it too far.


----------



## quackersmacker8 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## The Fever (Jan 4, 2013)

thar31321 said:


> Those loose lips will make you into one of us that gets mad about these type posts. So if you go hunting in the morning and there is 200 people in your spot, you would not get mad at yourself over your post?



Hi my name is Fever and I had loose lips.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 4, 2013)

The Fever said:


> Hi my name is Fever and I had loose lips.



Read that again, and then immediately delete the comment.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jan 4, 2013)

What time we meeting at Waffle House and who's buying?


----------



## quackersmacker8 (Jan 4, 2013)

Well fever that sounds like a personal issue.


----------



## quackersmacker8 (Jan 4, 2013)

And the neatest Waffle House is about 30 mins away so you better get there early.


----------



## The Fever (Jan 4, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> Read that again, and then immediately delete the comment.



BAHAHA dang.......


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 4, 2013)

We gona bring 4 boats down there in the morning.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Jan 4, 2013)

I regularly post about my success on the hill and have not seen any increase in the amt of ppl in my area. Few people are willing to ride 30+ minutes away from a boat ramp to kill birds. Those who put forth the effort will kill birds over those who dont, EVERY SINGLE TIME.


----------



## thar31321 (Jan 5, 2013)

quackersmacker8 said:


> And the neatest Waffle House is about 30 mins away so you better get there early.



Just pulled up to the waffle house and you lied. It is not the neatest. Blanton Creek is the place to be this morning.


----------

